# Mac Arena with YSL Peach Passion Lipstick



## mevish (Dec 2, 2009)

*Products Used:

Face: Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation* 
*Lotion: Vaseline Cocoa Butter Lotion

Primer: Mac Bare Study*

*Under Eye Line Filler: Mac Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder

Eyes: Mac Arena (to entire lids) , Mac Lighshade (to Brow Bone)

Cheeks: Contour : Mac Golden Refined Bronzer, Mac Peaches, *
*Mac The Perfect Cheek, Mac Improvise

Mascara: Clinique High Impact Mascara
Liquid Eyeliner: Jet Black Miss Sporty *
*Lips: YSL Peach Passion Lipstick

Mac Studio Fix Finish Spray
Lashes: Eyelure Lashes in Glamour *

*Thanks for watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2009)

Very clean and pretty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2009)

beautiful soft look


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 2, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## n_c (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## soulkey (Dec 2, 2009)

beautiful, I love the blush you used!!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 2, 2009)

so pretty! i love neutral eyes with pinky peach lips + cheeks.


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, how perfect does your skin look!!!!


----------



## mevish (Dec 2, 2009)

aww thank you so much bowsandhearts !


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome look!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Dec 2, 2009)

so pretty and clean! you look like an absolute doll.


----------



## fintia (Dec 2, 2009)

loooooooooooooooove it


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 2, 2009)

sooo flawless- that l/s is amazing!!


----------



## mevish (Dec 3, 2009)

*aw thank you sooo much claralikesguts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 3, 2009)

What a clean, flawless look!! Youre gorgeous


----------



## Nox (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Tahti (Dec 3, 2009)

That L/S is so right for you.


----------



## Nepenthe (Dec 3, 2009)

This is amazing.. I love the softness.  And that liner.. perfection.


----------



## Ria-xo (Dec 4, 2009)

:O Your face looks flawless!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 4, 2009)

Soooo pretty! I love this look!


----------



## mevish (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thank you so muchhh MissBrittB87 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!! Simple, yet glamorous.


----------



## Inamorata (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I've been practicing the winged e/l.. yours is perfect!! Any tips?


----------



## mevish (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep your eye half-open so that you can more easily follow the eye's contours. Try getting your line as close to the lash line as possible by lifting your eyelid from under the arch of your eyebrow instead of tugging the skin off to the side, as is common practice. When you're just starting out, don't worry about doing the line all in one go. Draw three fine dashes, one on the inside, middle, and outside corner, and connect them.


----------



## ShockBunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

incredible!


----------



## Annigje (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow awesome, that winged line is beyond perfect


----------



## mevish (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you ShockBunnie


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 9, 2009)

loveee the lipcolour, and the liner looks so sharp


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 9, 2009)

your eyeliner skills are amazing


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Dec 10, 2009)

you look like a barbie doll-- one of the really expensive, limited edition ones!!
the whole thing is flawless. 
this should be like the standard for natural glam or something, lol.


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 11, 2009)

Very Barbie-esque, I like it!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 12, 2009)

Everything about this makeup is perfection


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 13, 2009)

refreshing!!! and your complexion is absolute perfection, my dear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty look!


----------



## Sythua (Dec 14, 2009)

Lovely look, Great work with the eyeliner ^_^


----------



## mevish (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thank you so much pnuttbuttajelli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*thank you gorjussSythua ;D*


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love This Look


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 15, 2009)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## nymphette21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## mevish (Dec 15, 2009)

*thank you nymphette21 @D xx*


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful! i don't think your liner could be any more perfect! i'm jealous!


----------



## luvmkup (Dec 16, 2009)

I love peach passion so much! It is one of my favorite lipsticks. You are gorgeous. Great look!


----------



## mevish (Dec 16, 2009)

_*LMD84 Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_
_*luvmkup: I love that lipstick too its so gorjus thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* _


----------



## summerlove (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Inamorata (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 17, 2010)

FANTASTIC JOB! Wow.


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

i love your winged el


----------



## mevish (Jan 20, 2010)

*thank you so much Syerr101 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 5, 2010)

You look stunning... i love the lip colour


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 5, 2010)

this is so pretty - love your FOTDs!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 5, 2010)

You are glowing with this look! Beautiful!


----------



## viverr (Feb 5, 2010)

gorgeous girl! are you a model?


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 6, 2010)

wow.
damn! i wish i could make perfect winged eyeliner. i have hooded lids so its really hard. =(


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a stunning look, so clean and simple yet perfectly made up. I will have to try this! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow.. That eyeliner is perfect! It looks amazing.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow - you are gorgeous!


----------



## mevish (Feb 8, 2010)

*thanks babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

